
Millions of Americans are about to lose their health insurance in a pandemic - seaknoll
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2020/mar/27/coronavirus-pandemic-americans-health-insurance
======
techpop10
I can appreciate the problem here, but right now, the majority of the layoffs
seem to be furloughs in the service industry and I'm betting they already
weren't getting health insurance besides what they received from ACA.

------
simonblack
This is one thing about a Single-Payer "Socialist" system that most Americans
just _can 't_ get their heads around.

The big excuse in the US is that the country couldn't afford it. But many
other tiny, poor countries _can_ afford it in some way or other, to ensure
that _everybody_ has access to some form of cheap medical care that won't
bankrupt you.

With Single-Payer, _everybody_ , whether employed or homeless has access to
basic medical care. Usually that basic medical care can even provide ICU
services, and at no cost to the patient.

~~~
Perenti
As someone from one of those smaller population "socialist" countries, what we
can't get our head around is how America justifies it's health insurance
system. It's the richest nation on earth, yet you can't have a small tax to
ensure that poorer people don't spread disease and illness.

A healthy population is more productive, leading to higher profits. Even the
capitalists can surely see this is a good thing.

